# Win32DiskImager



## balanga (Oct 24, 2019)

Can I substitute `dd if=imagefile of=/dev/da* bs=*m` for Win32DiskImager whenever I see instructions for creating a disk image from a file?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2019)

Yes, it does the same.


----------

